# What outboard gear do you like to run some virtual instruments through?



## lahatte (May 31, 2018)

Just curious what some people might be doing out of the box to enhance the sound of some virtual instruments. What instrument, and what gear are you fond of combining?


----------



## Joshua Campbell (May 31, 2018)

I don't have any hard or fast rules, but I do like to experiment from time to time... 

Some of the gear that I've enjoyed playing with and is sticking out in my head right now:

TC 2290
Roland SDE3000
dbx 160A
BBE 882i
Eventide Eclipse
Lexicon PCM70
Lexicon PCM91
Yamaha REV 7
Fultone Tube Tape Echo
Moog Midi Murf

I've used this stuff mostly for Drum Sounds, Bass, Keys... I treat these types of tracks the same way I would if I had recorded them acoustically. Yes, I could do everything in the box... But it's fun to use outboard stuff. It feels more like art than science and puts me in a creative frame of mind.


----------



## lahatte (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone else?


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 3, 2018)

TC Finalizer, Radial Space Heater (8 Channel Tube Mixer), Bellari RP562 modified w/ Analog Devices OpAmps and RCA NOS/NIB Command Line Tubes, TC VoiceRack, TC Fireworx, and a pair of RCF TT08s w/ a Fishman Sub.
Also use a Toft 24A mixer and QSC KW Series Array.
Spacestation XL w/ a BD1200 12” Sub for smaller gigs.
My Virtual Instruments sound like hardware.
It takes more effort to achieve this but well worth the investment.


----------



## LinusW (Jun 4, 2018)

TC Helicon VoiceWorks is probably the only hardware I use on a regular basis for formant pitch or thickening/detune. I have reverbs, compressor, pedals but they are rarely used since plugins make everything easy and I can just hit Save.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 4, 2018)

Glad to hear that others know it’s strength.

Incredible DeTuning and PShifting.
LoFi Transducer with real Tubes is outstanding too.
I can get that old RCA BullHorn String Sound.
Or Wall Of VooDoo LoFi too.
I’m on a Mexican.....Oh Whoah.......Radio...


----------

